# Which is the biggest?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Which keeper group do you think is the biggest in the UK at present?
Multichoice.

Cheers

Rory


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Reptile keepers i think


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its got to be cats and dogs I recon with bird keepers 3rd biggest group

Really I should of voted mammal


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

CWD said:


> Reptile keepers i think


not a chance mate:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I went for aquatic keepers....


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I put mammal because it covers 6 of the other catagories in itself
Feline 
Canine
Equine
Rodent
Primate and All Round are all covered by Mammals


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

markhill said:


> I put mammal because it covers 6 of the other catagories in itself
> Feline
> Canine
> Equine
> ...


I'm glad you pointed that out, if I had I would have been accused of picking on Rory by Nerys :roll:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Fixx said:


> I'm glad you pointed that out, if I had I would have been accused of picking on Rory by Nerys :roll:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Am l missing something here Ray?

Mark Hill is quite right, what l should have placed in was Exotic Mammal, but Mammal will be interpreted by many for how l have displayed it, and many others will see it as seperate as well.

R


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I am pretty sure the answer is aquatic keepers, as I think goldfish are the most common pet in britain, maybe not though.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Am l missing something here Ray?
> 
> Mark Hill is quite right, what l should have placed in was Exotic Mammal, but Mammal will be interpreted by many for how l have displayed it, and many others will see it as seperate as well.
> 
> R


Exotic Mammal? Some felines could be classed as 'exotic' same as some rodents etc.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Canine or Aquatic.
Rory could i pm you some questions about Potos Flavus?
​


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

I see, well l could have put in Domestic Cats, Domestic Dogs, Exotic Cats, Exotic Dogs etc and the list continues, but with only ten options maximum l went for the easiest option, but l do feel sure that what has been displayed will be clearly understood by the forum readership.

I was not referring to that anyway , as you well know. But that is by the by.

R


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i went for canine


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

snakelover said:


> Canine or Aquatic.​
> Rory could i pm you some questions about Potos Flavus?​


Have pm'd you

Rory


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

I went for Aquatic.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I picked a few because I think they are all on an even level: aquatics, mammals, mammals, dogs and cats.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

damn didnt think to pick 2....only voted canane, some put aqautic vote for me ? lol


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

I would say Canines are the most popular group.

Followed by Cats and tropical fish.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here it's dogs hands down so i put dogs because brits and yanks have lots in common...


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

I reckon its cats, too many damn cats in this country! lol (sorry cat lovers!) I am alergic to cats so have a dislike towards them but everone seems to have one or 2 or 3 or 4 etc!!! I think there are more cats than dogs for sure...


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Over 100 million companion animals are kept in the UK today


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Over 100 million companion animals are kept in the UK today


 
Yes, and I bet most of those are cats! People say dogs because thats what they see more.. Being taken for walks etc.. But think of all those cats running around or sleeping in someones living room!!! 100 million is a lot of animals! Where did you get the figure? Who on earth counted them all?! Must have been one hell of a job! lol


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Yes it is a lot. Its a 2004 figure, much like this one

*4.1 million households, keeping 70+ million fish*​


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

yeah but who counted the fish? There is probably more than that as fish have lots of babies, more babies than the number of fish that die right? I dunno, I never buy any of this statistics stuff because its usually some bloke in an office choosing a number! I'm not having a go by the way, just being me and having a laugh.. I would like to know how they calculate the numbers of these animals though! Very interesting!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Interestingly enough, the biggest group of keepers are those that have more than one pet in the house hold, the all round keeper.

*In the UK, approximately 1 in 2 households own a pet 
(52.3%)

In 2004 there were:

 6.1 million cat owning households
 5.2 million dog owning households
 4.1 million fish owning households
 1.96 million rodent owning households
 1.39 million bird owning households
* 
Figures are relatively hard to come by, especially updated figures for they are as one can imagine very hard to statistically collate.

The last big market survey was 2004, and l believe there is one set for 2008, it is not a yearly collation.

So figures for 2004

Dog population estimated at being 6.8 million

Giant *3.7%*
Large *21.4%*
Medium *41.2%*
Small *23.6%*
Toy *10%*

The top *3* dog breeds in the UK are:
1. Mongrel at *23.1%*
2. Collie at *7.8%* 
3. Labrador at *6.5%*

Cat population was set at 9.58 million

* 92%* of cats are moggies or 'non pedigree'
There are *52* breeds of cat recognised by the Governing
Council of Cat Fancy
The main reasons people keep cats as pets are for:
Companionship: *27%* 
Love: *31%*

In *2004*, the percentage of animal owning households in the UK were broken down as follows:

Cats *24.6%*
Dogs *21.1%*
Goldfish *8.2%*
Fish in Ponds *6.9%*
Rabbits *4.6%*
Tropical Fish *3.9%*
Budgerigars *2.8%*
Hamsters *2.5%
* Other Caged Birds *2.1%*
Guinea Pigs *1.8%*
Other Fish in Aquariums *1.5%*
Other Rodents (mice & Rats) *1.5%*
Animals in Terrariums eg: Terrapins, Turtles, Snakes *1%*
Parrots *1%
* Horses/Ponies *0.9%*
Canaries *0.8%*
Finches *0.5%*

Overall, pretty interesting reading, there are other surveys to be had and this was not totally accurate

These are figures we have on pro keepers lobby

So how many companion animals are there?

6.0 million households, keeping 9.2 million cats

5.1 million households, keeping 6.5 million dogs

4.1 million households, keeping 70+ million fish

2.5 million households, keeping 6 million mammals

1.3 million households, keeping 2.3 million birds

1.0 million households, keeping 5 million reptiles

Over 100 million companion animals are kept in the UK today….

In fact these figures are from 2004 and there are now thought to be more reptiles kept than dogs!

Makes for interesting reading, anyway

R​


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I picked Mammals as that covers most popular pets!!:2thumb:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Your poll fails as several of the options on it fall within the "mammals" option.

EDIT: just checked the rest of the thread and see this has already been discussed.

BTW I voted mammal.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi Fangio

Yes l know, and l also realise that you have now read the thread to see it was discussed briefly last night.

We are in the process of designing polls for internet use and landbase retail use, so a lot of the questions posed recently by myself are aimed at seeing the best way of actually approaching the question itself and seeing just how people would respond to its written format.

R


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

i voted aquarist but it could just as easily be feline (or maybe canine, but i'm not sure):whistling2:

edit - whoops too late


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Just found this:

Largest UK Directory of Pet Products News, Pet Supplies, Pet Shops and Pet Services

49% of the population of Great Britain owns a pet


1 in 10 people would rather spend quality time with their pet than anyone else


Dogs and cats are the most popular pets in Great Britain, followed by fish 


The average expenditure on a pet is £278 per year, which has risen from £231 in 2005


Men spend more on their pets in a year (£282) than women (£275)


69% of pet owners do not have pet insurance to protect against injury, theft or ill health


The majority of pet owners do not know that it can take six months or more to apply for a pet passport


There are more dog owners in Wales than in any other country in Great Britain


Those who are widowed or divorced are the most likely to allow their pet to sleep in their bedroom


The biggest problem people experience with their pets is that they do not behave as expected, and are more responsibility than anticipated


A third of owners acquired their pet for companionship


People aged 16 to 24 are the most likely to own a pet


*Pet passions* 


The average expenditure on a dog is £406, and £291 for a cat, per year


Owners of reptiles and rabbits are the most likely to say their pet was more responsibility than they expected


Horse owners spend the most on their pets, with an average outlay of £684 per year


More than half (55%) of animals that are rescued or stray are cats


Dog owners spend the most time with their pets, and are the most likely to take time off work for their pet


The cost of owning a pet rises with its age - pets under a year cost on average £231 per year, compared to £316 per year spent on animals over 7 years old


More than 7 in 10 cat owners (72%) said their cat was a cross-breed


Dog owners are more likely to experience behavioural problems with their pet than any other pet owners


Equine owners are the most likely to know that it can take six months or more to apply for a pet passport


*Regional findings* 


Pet owners in Yorkshire and Humberside are the most likely to adopt an animal from a rescue shelter


The Welsh are the most likely to own a pet, Londoners the least likely


Pet owners in the North West spend the most time with their pets, those in East Anglia spend the least amount of time


People in the North and North West spend the most on their pets (£303 per year), those in Wales spend the least (£253 per year); people in the East Midlands spend the least (£240 per year)


Scots are the most likely to choose to spend quality time with their pets at the end of a busy day than anyone else


Pet owners in the North West are the most likely to choose a pedigree pet over a cross-breed, while Londoners are the least likely to own a pedigree pet


Pet owners in Yorkshire and Humberside are the least likely to have pet insurance


The research was carried out on behalf of The Blue Cross by BMRB in October/November 2007. A nationally representative sample of 6008 adults aged 16+ was interviewed via the telephone omnibus. The resulting data was weighted to ensure that demographic profiles matched those of all adults in Great Britain aged 16yrs and over. 

Interesting stuff.

Rory


----------

